# Adults who ride ponies



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

It depends upon the pony's conformation, my 14hh haffy can take a 17.5" saddle but her daughter who is only three can only take a 16.5". Fortunately I'm only 5'3 so can fit many smaller saddles.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a 13.2ish quarter horse. I have a 15" and a 14" western saddle. Neither brand well known, and I have to use a round skirt because he's short backed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Both my horses are basically ponies. They stand within an inch of one another in height, both in the 14.1-14.2hh range. However, they're built pretty different. My QH is fairly broad and has a long back, so she can easily wear my 17" Toulouse jumping saddle. My Welsh/Arab mare is relatively narrow and a little shorter in the back, and I have to ride in a 16" Stubben youth dressage saddle on her. The length of the Toulouse is ok on her, but the flap seems to interfere with her shoulder. It also has to have a rear riser since she's much more uphill. 

Depending on your pony's build, you might get away with 16.5-17", but 13.2hh is 3 inches smaller than the mare I need a youth saddle for. Youth saddles may be your best bet. Stubben makes some nice ones, and they wear well. Mine is at least 30 years old. It's a bit small for me in the seat, but I do appreciate the short flap since I'm only 5'2". 

I guess part of my point is that it is not only back length at issue. Everything on a 13.2hh pony is smaller, so you need less flap, too. Do you have a saddle fitter in your area to help decide how big you can go?


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks for the replies. =)

I don't have a saddle fitter in the area. I'll check out stubben saddles. not sure how pricey they are, I have about a 500 dollar budget. 

I was looking at the winter 500 pony saddle. it has shorter flaps but the seat is only 15.3/4 inches. I'm 5.3 and about 125 lbs. would I be squished in a saddle that size.

I currently ride him in a 13 inch youth western saddle and it's a tad too small for me.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Mama26kids said:


> thanks for the replies. =)
> 
> I don't have a saddle fitter in the area. I'll check out stubben saddles. not sure how pricey they are, I have about a 500 dollar budget.
> 
> ...


 
Do you mean a Wintec 500? If so the 15 3/4 or 16" I think would be fine for someone your size, when I weighed a little more than you do I fitted into a 15" (just). Wintecs tend to "come up" large.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm 5'2" and 135 lbs, and I get away with the 16" dressage saddle. It feels a little small, but is overall a better fit for my horse. I think it being a dressage saddle helps since my leg is straighter and I'm trying not to move very much in the saddle. It's hardly noticeable in terms of comfort if you're doing dressage. I do trail ride in it plenty, and it is not as uncomfortable as you'd expect. You get used to it. The older Stubbens like mine should be in your price range, but check them over to make sure flocking and billets are good. I'd recommend trying to get a trial so that you can ride a couple times and make sure it's an ok fit for both of you. I know my Stubben is miserable for me if it's even slightly too narrow for the horse it's on (the pommel is tall, and raises more, making the seat smaller). What are you wanting to do? Dressage, trails, jumping, etc?


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

Clava said:


> Do you mean a Wintec 500? If so the 15 3/4 or 16" I think would be fine for someone your size, when I weighed a little more than you do I fitted into a 15" (just). Wintecs tend to "come up" large.


yes, wintec 500. oops.


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

. What are you wanting to do? Dressage, trails, jumping, etc?[/QUOTE]

mostly arena stuff. My pony is too afraid for trails. Maybe someday. I was looking at AP saddles because I was worried that the dressage saddle flaps would be too long for my pony but I'll definitely look into them.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

The pony I exercise is 14 HH, I use a Santa Cruz 16.5" with medium/wide tree. I am 5'4 and 110 lbs. He is also a Welsh/Arab so he is thick, the saddle fits him and myself very well. The picture has his old saddle in it which was a bit to tight on him being a medium tree and 15".


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

My pony Lulu is 11.2 hh, I am 5'2 or 3" ~115lbs the pictures of me are in a 16.5" Collegiate All Purpose but before he was in a 17.5" Pessoa and both were fine.
He is a connemara X welsh


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Thyme, your saddle looks pretty good on your pony. I wonder why mine always looks like it's eating my poor girl's shoulders alive? *sigh. Conformational differences probably.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

My pony has like a stallion neck and shoulders haha I am not sure if its from the connemara or welsh side


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

My pinto is 14.1hh and I am not a small lady. She has good bone since she has draft in her I guess. She carries me fine. In this picture I am on the right on my pinto, Snickers. The lady in the middle is riding a mustang who is even shorter than Snickers.


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> My pinto is 14.1hh and I am not a small lady. She has good bone since she has draft in her I guess. She carries me fine. In this picture I am on the right on my pinto, Snickers. The lady in the middle is riding a mustang who is even shorter than Snickers.


what size saddle do you ride in? pretty horse you have.


----------

